# Mini Braid Challenge- Summer 2012



## manter26 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all! I mentioned a challenge in the thread on my mini braids: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=623679

I'll be wearing these all summer. For anyone else interested, please join me.  *The only challenge rules are that you wear them at least 3 weeks.* Post starting and progress pics if you like but I strongly urge you to oke: Post your reggie as well. Keep us updated on your styles and progress.

Anyone can join at any time. It's a great protective style and I definitely appreciate the ease of the braids for summer. I can keep my hair up and out of way and cowash it without the hassle of loose hair.

I'm here for questions you might have. PM me or visit my blog (in siggie).


----------



## manter26 (Jun 11, 2012)

my starting pic:







Braid reggie:
cowash at least 1x a week with Giovanni Nutrafix
moisturize after cowash with Giovanni Direct Leave-In
seal with castor oil
DC 1x a month with Aphogee 2 min LeKair Cholesterol
bun everyday.

I just bought some Nature's Blessing grease so I may use that on my scalp...for growth only. I don't normally use grease for anything.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in! I'm in! Though my braids are a bit scalpy due to my fine strands, I curled them on some rods & am really warming up to them. Plus my hair is sooo soft & the only thing I've done since I've had them is spray them a couple of time with some Oyin J&B. 

At some point I will co-wash but it's unreal. If my hair was out loose & I went this long w/o wetting it, it would feel like a brillo pad. I'll be wearing these (w/ or w/o a touchup) until the 2nd week of August. I'll switch to a twist style for a week or less for a special babyshower & then I'll be right back in. 

I'm trying to wear mini braids consistently indefinitely. Hoping it'll help me retain as much length as possible.

Enuf of my ramblings...

ETA: This was right after I got it braided so my ends are looking really dry. After I used the Jane Carter mousse to rod it, the ends curled up. I don't have a set routine right now. Just playing it by ear.


----------



## thehappyserver (Jun 11, 2012)

I really, really, really wish I could join! but I don't think I have enough hair yet. How many inches would you say that hair has to be to attempt mini braids?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yaay im in
Starting pick below I will be cowashing weekly mid week and poo washing and DCing weekly as well. Moisturizing and sealing daily


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 11, 2012)

thehappyserver said:
			
		

> I really, really, really wish I could join! but I don't think I have enough hair yet. How many inches would you say that hair has to be to attempt mini braids?



May we see a pic of your hair? It really doesnt need to be that long at all


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

thehappyserver said:


> I really, really, really wish I could join! but I don't think I have enough hair yet. How many inches would you say that hair has to be to attempt mini braids?



thehappyserver
How long is your hair because mine is fairly short, too. I'm only 9 mos post my BC. Go for it!


----------



## manter26 (Jun 11, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm in! I'm in! Though my braids are a bit scalpy due to my fine strands, I curled them on some rods & am really warming up to them. *Plus my hair is sooo soft & the only thing I've done since I've had them is spray them a couple of time with some Oyin J&B.
> *
> At some point I will co-wash but it's unreal. If my hair was out loose & I went this long w/o wetting it, it would feel like a brillo pad. I'll be wearing these (w/ or w/o a touchup) until the 2nd week of August. I'll switch to a twist style for a week or less for a special babyshower & then I'll be right back in.
> 
> ...



Yes    To the bolded. I've been telling my sister this for years! She finally put in a set and kept it in for 6 weeks. She said it's the softest her hair has ever been. She took them out and a week later she put in another set.  

Your braids look great.



thehappyserver said:


> I really, really, really wish I could join! but I don't think I have enough hair yet. How many inches would you say that hair has to be to attempt mini braids?



My hair was super short, probably 2-3 inches when I first put them in.







lamaria211 said:


> Yaay im in
> Starting pick below I will be cowashing weekly mid week and poo washing and DCing weekly as well. Moisturizing and sealing daily



Your braids are so plump!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

manter26 - thanks for the compliment. You have really sparked something for me. My braider didn't do the straight parts like yours & I was a little disappointed but I think I'm going to show her a picture of yours & ask her to do a grid next time. It's easier for me to apply my growth aid to my scalp (MN/MSM cream mix).

Also, I think that my cycle will be braids for at least 6 weeks & then a twist style for a week for a small break, repeat.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 11, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> manter26 - thanks for the compliment. You have really sparked something for me. My braider didn't do the straight parts like yours & I was a little disappointed but I think I'm going to show her a picture of yours & ask her to do a grid next time. It's easier for me to apply my growth aid to my scalp (MN/MSM cream mix).
> 
> Also, I think that my cycle will be braids for at least 6 weeks & then a twist style for a week for a small break, repeat.



I'm glad you're enjoying it. I was truly amazed by how different my very porous hair felt when I first put it in braids. I've been hooked ever since. 

It looks like your stylist just pinched off parts which is probably a little faster than using a comb. She did a great job on the braids though. They look tight- which is great for long lasting braids.


----------



## thehappyserver (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, it took me an hour to figure out how to post this pic! I hope it's not too big. Umm please excuse my appearance, strep throat has had me in bed for the past four days!

but umm.. what do you think?? Do I have enough hair?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

thehappyserver said:


> Sorry, it took me an hour to figure out how to post this pic! I hope it's not too big. Umm please excuse my appearance, strep throat has had me in bed for the past four days!
> 
> but umm.. what do you think?? Do I have enough hair?



thehappyserver
I think so if you can braid or have the right braider. I BCed to about an inch in September & I was wearing tiny plaits in January. My hair may not have been as long as yours. If you can braid, try it out on yourself and see if you like it.


----------



## toyas08 (Jun 11, 2012)

Darn it, I just took mine out earlier today and I didn't take a picture


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 12, 2012)

A few weeks ago I began to do mini braids on myself (because I can't cornrow) and didn't feel like asking someone else to cornrow my hair anymore just so it could lye flat under my wig. I like the mini braids better general maintenance. I will post a pic soon. I am short like OP's 2009 pic with what may be thinner hair. I have super highly porous natural hair as well, I rinse with water just about every day, cowash maybe 1 x 2 times a week now and wash when I take the braids down. I am going to see if I can leave them in longer than 2 weeks this time though. I haven't shampooed in braids yet, though I plan on it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

thehappyserver said:
			
		

> http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q521/thehappyserver1/?action=view&current=DSCN0076.jpg
> 
> Sorry, it took me an hour to figure out how to post this pic! I hope it's not too big. Umm please excuse my appearance, strep throat has had me in bed for the past four days!
> 
> but umm.. what do you think?? Do I have enough hair?



Get to braiding girl your hair is long enough just make them small (mini) and you should be fine


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

im cowashing my minis today


----------



## 4HisGlory (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in!  I still got my old raggedies in . . .  trying to make them last 3 weeks.  I plan on taking them down this Thursday, wearing twists for a few days, then I will get a trim.  I will re-braid next Thursday.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in. My pics are in my siggie and I have more pics in my album.

Because my hair is texurized (7mths post) I'm not co-washing b/c they will unravel. But if it starts to feel dirty on the scalp I plan on getting a q-tip & tea tree oil to clease the scalp.

As far as my reggie, I've been M&S every night w/ Elasta Qp and argon oil.

ps: I plan on posting more pics today since I'm having a really great hair day  I re-braided some parts but use beewax for a better hold, that way they won't unravel. 

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

This should be a nice challenge. Go ladies! I'm going to sit this one out. I can't cowash in braids or twists without matting.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

manter26 any tips for how to prevent matting?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 12, 2012)

Attach are my mini. I wasn't able to take pics of my hair today

But these are the ones in my album


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

pelohello very nice


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

pelohello very nice


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

pelohello very nice


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm SO in. I attached a pic of my hair the day before I got the braids or so, and then a few pics of my braids and how I bun them. I baggy at night and Cowash every other morning, and moisturizer with a diluted braid spray and Crisco or EVOO lol.  This is week 2 for me. I'm aiming for 6 but idk lol.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 12, 2012)

Think I'll join this challenge. I recently tried this style for a couple of weeks and liked it a lot. Take down wasn't too bad either. So yeah, I should be finished installing my braids this evening. I'm not in a rush.

Last time I used Giovanni Direct Leave In and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioning Milk to finish.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> manter26 any tips for how to prevent matting?



lamaria211 If you are unsure how your hair will react to washing, wash in larger braids- 4-8 of them. Leave the braids in from beginning to end and dry your hair in them as well. Securing the hair when it wet will give it little room to expand.

Use a conditioner with a lot of slip. Always work the conditioner from root to tip. Smooth the hair downward at all times during the wash. Be gentle. What I do it tilt my head to the side. Put conditioner in my hand, then put both hands together in a clapping motion and smooth the hair downward over and over to distribute the conditioner. I lightly run my fingers over my scalp. Then rinse. 

My hair is barely disturbed after a cowash. Hair coming out of the braids is what causes matting. Unless my hair has a ton of new growth there is not hair to matte because it stays neatly in my braids.



pelohello said:


> Attach are my mini. I wasn't able to take pics of my hair today
> 
> But these are the ones in my album



I love these. Hopefully you can give others some tips on braids in processed hair and preventing unravelling.



NaeChail said:


> I'm SO in. I attached a pic of my hair the day before I got the braids or so, and then a few pics of my braids and how I bun them. I baggy at night and Cowash every other morning, and moisturizer with a diluted braid spray and Crisco or EVOO lol.  This is week 2 for me. I'm aiming for 6 but idk lol.



Looks good, welcome!


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

shelli4018 said:


> Think I'll join this challenge. I recently tried this style for a couple of weeks and liked it a lot. Take down wasn't too bad either. So yeah, I should be finished installing my braids this evening. I'm not in a rush.
> 
> Last time I used Giovanni Direct Leave In and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioning Milk to finish.



Welcome! I use those two products as well. Good stuff.  

I think everyone should stick to all natural leave-in's and conditioners at least while in braids because usually they can be absorbed by the hair or easily rinsed out...preventing buildup.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmm I'll be back.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks lamaria! 

@ manter, to keep them from unravelling I've been using beezwax. I think it also helps that I'm 7mths post. But I don't think that if you have a fresh relaxer or not enough new growth that the braids would hold  When the hair unravels too much I re-braid it, which is like every 3-4 days & it's only the edges that's unraveling  

But the beeswax has definitely helped.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Thanks lamaria!
> 
> @ manter, to keep them from unravelling I've been using beezwax. I think it also helps that I'm 7mths post. But I don't think that if you have a fresh relaxer or not enough new growth that the braids would hold  When the hair unravels too much I re-braid it, which is like every 3-4 days & it's only the edges that's unraveling
> 
> But the beeswax has definitely helped.



My favorite product for my ends has beeswax in it too. I use a massage butter from bath and body works.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

There is vegetable wax in a few of my products (nubian heritage) I wonder if that works the same as the beeswax?


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> There is vegetable wax in a few of my products (nubian heritage) I wonder if that works the same as the beeswax?



What's the name of the product? Is it a thick butter? If they have that brand at my Walgreens, I want to try it. I know beeswax is on the no-no list of products but I love my massage butter and I only put it on the very ends of my hair. I'm always on the lookout for something healthier.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 12, 2012)

Finished my braids! Ignore the red ends. I jumped on the henna gloss bandwagon which permanently changed the color of my hair. I don't like it....but what can you do, ya know?







Stretching my hair before braiding makes my 4b hair look silkier. But don't let that and the flash fool you. I have very coily, dry hair. Especially at the crown. I'm hoping semi long term protective styles will allow me to retain more growth by cutting down the breakage. My hair doesn't like too much manipulation.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> What's the name of the product? Is it a thick butter? If they have that brand at my Walgreens, I want to try it. I know beeswax is on the no-no list of products but I love my massage butter and I only put it on the very ends of my hair. I'm always on the lookout for something healthier.



Nubian heritage EVOO &Moringa treatment Masque, Indian Hemp &Tamanu Grow and strengthen Masque, Indian Hemp & Tamanu Grow&Strengthen Custard  they are all uber thick and contain veg wax.
The EVOO & Moringa Hair butter has actual beeswax


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

shelli4018 said:


> Finished my braids! Ignore the red ends. I jumped on the henna gloss bandwagon which permanently changed the color of my hair. I don't like it....but what can you do, ya know?
> 
> 
> Stretching my hair before braiding makes my 4b hair look silkier. But don't let that and the flash fool you. I have very coily, dry hair. Especially at the crown. I'm hoping semi long term protective styles will allow me to retain more growth by cutting down the breakage. My hair doesn't like too much manipulation.



Looks great. I love the color too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

These are the products I mentioned


----------



## manter26 (Jun 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> These are the products I mentioned
> 
> View attachment 154213



Thanks a bunch! I'll have to look for the ones in jars. It sounds like this will be a good product for me. If you use the on your braids keep us posted on how that goes.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 12, 2012)

shelli4018 said:
			
		

> Finished my braids! Ignore the red ends. I jumped on the henna gloss bandwagon which permanently changed the color of my hair. I don't like it....but what can you do, ya know?
> 
> Stretching my hair before braiding makes my 4b hair look silkier. But don't let that and the flash fool you. I have very coily, dry hair. Especially at the crown. I'm hoping semi long term protective styles will allow me to retain more growth by cutting down the breakage. My hair doesn't like too much manipulation.




I luv it & the color. Was ur hair naturally light b4 u applied the henna?


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 12, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I luv it & the color. Was ur hair naturally light b4 u applied the henna?



Yes. I figured the gloss wouldn 't leave much color. But I was wrong....doh! It sucks because I wanted blonde highlights this summer. But I'm afraid to mess with it now.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 12, 2012)

I am in that awkward after TWA stage where I don't know what to do with my hair so I am wearing wigs and hats 97% of the time! I like having access to my hair so I won't be getting extensions or a weave. 

After washing and deep conditioning, I let my hair air dry. Once dry, I part my hair in sections, left to right, take smaller pieces to braid, Aussie moisturizer, Jane Carter sealant and I braid. My hair is short so I put on something funny and I am done in less than 2 hours.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 13, 2012)

Keeping my minis in a bun helps my ends stay moisturized better. Today I used SM curl ehancing smoothie


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2012)

Mines are in a bun too. When I get home, I plan on M&S w/ glycerin and argan oil. I think this weekend I am going to cleanse my scalp w/ tea tree oil.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's a styling tutorial that I have on my blog. This is how I do my bun. All you need is a ponytail holder and some hair pins...

full explanation is here

start with high ponytail (don't use pink, lol)






roll the hair over your fingers






pin the roll in place at the base of it where it meets your hair






top view of 2 completed rolls. continue all the way around (it's about 4-5 rolls) pinned where needed. tuck in stray braids






Tada!






It looks fuller than it really is.

I'll have my parting tutorial up on the blog tomorrow.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 14, 2012)

I would love to try this but my hair is too short. I want my braids to hang to shoulder lengh at least.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Jun 14, 2012)

I had to take my braids down early.  I got a call for a job interview and a headband was not enough to camoflouge my raggedies so I bit the bullet and took them down.  Took me about 4 hours, which really flew by.  Thanks to oiling my scalp and sealing with castor oil, take down was pretty effortless. No matting and no single strand knots. I had another interview today, so I'm glad I went ahead and took them down.  

I plan to wear my hair in flat twists/twist outs for a week.  I don't feel like two strand twisting, just to take them down in a few days. .  . I also have a trim scheduled on Wednesday, so I will be rebraiding on Thursdsay & Friday.  Be back with pics next week.

I'm also contemplating making my own unpetroleum jelly for sealing, but haven't decided if I ready to take on the concoction.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 14, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> I had to take my braids down early.  I got a call for a job interview and a headband was not enough to camoflouge my raggedies so I bit the bullet and took them down.  Took me about 4 hours, which really flew by.  Thanks to oiling my scalp and sealing with castor oil, take down was pretty effortless. No matting and no single strand knots. I had another interview today, so I'm glad I went ahead and took them down.
> 
> I plan to wear my hair in flat twists/twist outs for a week.  I don't feel like two strand twisting, just to take them down in a few days. .  . I also have a trim scheduled on Wednesday, so I will be rebraiding on Thursdsay & Friday.  Be back with pics next week.
> 
> I'm also contemplating making my own unpetroleum jelly for sealing, but haven't decided if I ready to take on the concoction.




You may be in need of a nice wig. Job interviews are precisely how I got into wigs. Best way to look professional at a moments notice.


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 15, 2012)

Tomorrow is the start of week 3. Y'all, my braids are so fuzzy!! Like....raccoon's a$$ type fuzzy. Lol. But I am determined to leave em in for 6 weeks. So I'm going to keep bunning them, cut back on my cowashing and make it happen.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dcing in my minis today 2 weeks down 3 more to go


----------



## pinkDNA (Jun 16, 2012)

manter26 What's your process for putting these in? Do you tackle it all in one weekend? I'd love to join this challenge but I have so much hair I'm worried it'll take me 3 weeks just to put them in


----------



## Guinan (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I took out my minis (took me about 2 hours). I had them in for almost 2 weeks. I applied veggie glcerin and then crece pelo to my hair and bagging overnight. Then the next morning I dc for an hour and then cowashed w/ suave. 

I put 12 braids in my hair so that they can air-dry & so that I could workout. Later tonight I plan on re-installing my minis in order to finish up the challege. 

I was surprise that my hair wasn't too gross since I haven't cowashed in over a week 

I will post pics after I'm done


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

Finizhed ofcf my dc session with an acv rinse and some giovanni direct


----------



## manter26 (Jun 16, 2012)

pinkDNA said:


> manter26 What's your process for putting these in? Do you tackle it all in one weekend? I'd love to join this challenge but I have so much hair I'm worried it'll take me 3 weeks just to put them in



pinkDNA
I give my self about a week and strategically braid around the perimeter so I can hide the hair that isn't finished. I section my hair off and work within those sections. 

The meat and potatoes of it is in my ebook which is finally finished and available on my blog. Which reminds me, I need to PM those who were interested.

I'm leaving my braids in for maybe 8 weeks so it's worth it to spend a week putting them.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Finizhed ofcf my dc session with an acv rinse and some giovanni direct



I don't plan to DC my braids at all. I feel so bad.  Maybe I'll do it a month in...


----------



## nisha98 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ladies how do you prep your hair for mini braids?  I have pretty thick natural hair that tends to be dry.  Next weekend I have an appointment to get some put in.  My plan is to henna, steam my dc in, and blow dry (tension method).  But how do you moisturize after the blow dry/before braids are put in and/or what do you braid with?  I'll need to apply whatever before I get to my appointment.  Thanks.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully the challenge will still be going strong in late july once I take this weave out.



Good luck ladies


----------



## manter26 (Jun 16, 2012)

nisha98 said:


> Ladies how do you prep your hair for mini braids?  I have pretty thick natural hair that tends to be dry.  Next weekend I have an appointment to get some put in.  My plan is to henna, steam my dc in, and blow dry (tension method).  But how do you moisturize after the blow dry/before braids are put in and/or what do you braid with?  I'll need to apply whatever before I get to my appointment.  Thanks.



I don't blowdry. After clarifying, DCing with moisture and protein,  I saturate my hair with Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk then put in about 8 large braids. The next day's braid out stretches my hair.



TopShelf said:


> Hopefully the challenge will still be going strong in late july once I take this weave out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies



I'll still be in it. I'll try to post updates so the thread will be bumped. I really want to wear these until I reach BSL... I have a vacation in August and a wedding in October so I might be out of braids two times until December.


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 16, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> pinkDNA
> I give my self about a week and strategically braid around the perimeter so I can hide the hair that isn't finished. I section my hair off and work within those sections.
> 
> The meat and potatoes of it is in my ebook which is finally finished and available on my blog. Which reminds me, I need to PM those who were interested.
> ...



Say what?? The book...lemme mosey on over there....


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 16, 2012)

NaeChail said:


> Tomorrow is the start of week 3. Y'all, my braids are so fuzzy!! Like....raccoon's a$$ type fuzzy. Lol. But I am determined to leave em in for 6 weeks. So I'm going to keep bunning them, cut back on my cowashing and make it happen.



Why don't you redo a section each day? Not sure I could walk around with fuzzy braids for 3 more weeks.....wait a minute....why are your braids so darn fuzzy anyway??? You're tying it up at night? Not manipulating them too much?


----------



## manter26 (Jun 16, 2012)

shelli4018 said:


> Why don't you redo a section each day? Not sure I could walk around with fuzzy braids for 3 more weeks.....wait a minute....why are your braids so darn fuzzy anyway??? You're tying it up at night? Not manipulating them too much?



^That's a good point.  You could even redo them and split each in two so you have a smaller set that will last longer.

Here are my braids at 2 weeks. They still look new except for the new growth...






Eta: the braids at the back (pictured) are actually 3 weeks old because I started there and it took a week to do my whole head. So only the ones on top are 2 weeks old.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 16, 2012)

That's pretty good growth for 2 weeks. I'll bet you retain most of it too.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 17, 2012)

manter26 said:


> I don't plan to DC my braids at all. I feel so bad.  Maybe I'll do it a month in...



I've prettymuch decided that I probably won't DC either. Since I'm a frequent co-washer & I baggy every night, I'm thinking I can get away without doing it.




nisha98 said:


> Ladies how do you prep your hair for mini braids?  I have pretty thick natural hair that tends to be dry.  Next weekend I have an appointment to get some put in.  My plan is to henna, steam my dc in, and blow dry (tension method).  But how do you moisturize after the blow dry/before braids are put in and/or what do you braid with?  I'll need to apply whatever before I get to my appointment.  Thanks.



Since I'm on a no-heat challenge, I didn't blowdry either. I DCed with yogurt, honey, oils & did a mudwash. I used Oyin Honey Hemp as a leave-in & plaited it to stretch. My braider didn't use anything to braid my hair. She just took my plaits down & started braiding.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 17, 2012)

Forgot to add that I'm loving my braids. Mine are a little fuzzy b/c I co-wash frequently. But not ugly fuzz. It's helped to make mine look fuller. As they age, I'm loving them even more. 

I'm just mad that Miss Manter didn't share this when she 1st started. This is one bandwagon that would've had me at WL a long time ago. LOL


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 17, 2012)

manter26 Your book is done? Yay, I have been waiting! How long is it?


----------



## manter26 (Jun 17, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Forgot to add that I'm loving my braids. Mine are a little fuzzy b/c I co-wash frequently. But not ugly fuzz. It's helped to make mine look fuller. As they age, I'm loving them even more.
> 
> I'm just mad that Miss Manter didn't share this when she 1st started. This is one bandwagon that would've had me at WL a long time ago. LOL



 Well if it's any consolation I'm mad at myself for not sticking to this. I would probably be MBL if I were consistent. I spent all of 2010 in braids and I had my best retention yet. I've enjoyed my hair out recently so I'm back in retention mode...braids, braids, and more braids. 



Chameleonchick said:


> manter26 Your book is done? Yay, I have been waiting! How long is it?



Yes, it's done! I'll pm you. It's a 29 page pdf with 6x9 pages...but that includes title pages, etc...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 17, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> Forgot to add that I'm loving my braids. Mine are a little fuzzy b/c I co-wash frequently. But not ugly fuzz. It's helped to make mine look fuller. As they age, I'm loving them even more.
> 
> I'm just mad that Miss Manter didn't share this when she 1st started. This is one bandwagon that would've had me at WL a long time ago. LOL



I feel the same way. I put mine in the same hour her(manter26) first mini braid thread went up


----------



## Guinan (Jun 17, 2012)

I just finished putting my minis back in and I have to say, 2nd time the charm. This time I took my time (It took me 8 hours), I really moisturized my hair (bagging over-night w/ glycerin and crecepelo) and then I DC for an hour. Also I discovered this beeswax a week ago by ampro. It's alcohol and paraben free. I luv it! The smell is a little strong (smells like soap) but not overpowering. B/c of these steps it has greatly reduced my frizz. I plan on keeping them in for another 2 weeks (a total of 4 weeks). B/c I am fighting 2 textures, the extra moisture has really helped. A side note, I have never tried crecepelo before and after my 1st use Friday, I am hooked . That stuff made my curls pop & I love the smell. I could feels tingles on my scalp when I bagging w/ it over night.

I will post pics Monday! Also, like manter said, you have to braid tight. That really help cut down on the frizz too


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 17, 2012)

shelli4018 said:
			
		

> Why don't you redo a section each day? Not sure I could walk around with fuzzy braids for 3 more weeks.....wait a minute....why are your braids so darn fuzzy anyway??? You're tying it up at night? Not manipulating them too much?



Yeah I got lots of manipulation going on, I will admit. And I've been toying with the idea of splitting them and redoing them as I go. I work two jobs though so time is a big factor. Might start tonit though since I only work half a day at one job tomorrow and I'm off from the other.


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, I didn't do my own braids last time. I had some one do it for me. For SUPER cheap. They were nowhere near as tight as OP's so that may be another reason.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 17, 2012)

shelli4018 said:
			
		

> Finished my braids! Ignore the red ends. I jumped on the henna gloss bandwagon which permanently changed the color of my hair. I don't like it....but what can you do, ya know?
> 
> Stretching my hair before braiding makes my 4b hair look silkier. But don't let that and the flash fool you. I have very coily, dry hair. Especially at the crown. I'm hoping semi long term protective styles will allow me to retain more growth by cutting down the breakage. My hair doesn't like too much manipulation.



Looks very healthy


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 18, 2012)

Trying to do smaller braids on my hair. Please excuse my short and messy medusa braids, I am just learning 

I started taking each braid down and braiding into 3 smaller braids. This is going to take a few days.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 18, 2012)

^you have a lot more stretch with the smaller ones.  My short braids looked like medusa too  I had to cowash to coax them into going in one direction.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 18, 2012)

Moisturized my minis in SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie then sealed with WGO


----------



## Guinan (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone,

Here are the pics of my minis. I absolutely luv them!! Even though this time it took me longer to do (8 hours), I think these are better and have less frizz. 

The last pic is after using crecepelo overnight & then dc the next day. It made my hair feel soooo soft


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess I'm in. will post pics later today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 18, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Here are the pics of my minis. I absolutely luv them!! Even though this time it took me longer to do (8 hours), I think these are better and have less frizz.
> 
> The last pic is after using crecepelo overnight & then dc the next day. It made my hair feel soooo soft



Very nice job u did. I cant wait till july so I can redo mine


----------



## shelli4018 (Jun 18, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Here are the pics of my minis. I absolutely luv them!! Even though this time it took me longer to do (8 hours), I think these are better and have less frizz.
> 
> The last pic is after using crecepelo overnight & then dc the next day. It made my hair feel soooo soft



They look great. Bet they'll look even better as they age.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 18, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Here are the pics of my minis. I absolutely luv them!! Even though this time it took me longer to do (8 hours), I think these are better and have less frizz.
> 
> The last pic is after using crecepelo overnight & then dc the next day. It made my hair feel soooo soft



Love them!


----------



## twilight80 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have done a challenge in years. I would like to join this challenge. I need something to help keep my hands out of my hair. I am doing my braids tonight and will post once I am done!


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 18, 2012)

manter26 said:


> ^you have a lot more stretch with the smaller ones.  My short braids looked like medusa too  I had to cowash to coax them into going in one direction.



That's funny, cowashing is exactly what turned my braids into the medusa style. I also sleep with a bonnet, maybe tying them down with a scarf would make them lye flat. What would you do to flatten yours out?

I wear a wig to work (and typically my Panama hat on weekends) so I may not be wearing them out any time soon, but I'd like ideas for when they get long enough.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 18, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Here are the pics of my minis. I absolutely luv them!! Even though this time it took me longer to do (8 hours), I think these are better and have less frizz.
> 
> The last pic is after using crecepelo overnight & then dc the next day. It made my hair feel soooo soft



Those parts look so neat! Great job on the braids.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 18, 2012)

yorkpatties said:


> That's funny, cowashing is exactly what turned my braids into the medusa style. I also sleep with a bonnet, maybe tying them down with a scarf would make them lye flat. What would you do to flatten yours out?
> 
> I wear a wig to work (and typically my Panama hat on weekends) so I may not be wearing them out any time soon, but I'd like ideas for when they get long enough.



When my braids were neck length, I wore a lot of roll and tuck updo's. I would flat twist and bobby pin the braids haphazardly. Braiding on dry hair makes my braids stick up and cowashing lays them down.

You can try banding them. Pulling bunches down toward the back of your head and putting a ponytail around as many braids as you can until your whole head is stretched. I would recommend roller setting, cornrowing, or flat twisting but that might make matters worse.


----------



## twilight80 (Jun 18, 2012)

twilight80 said:


> I have done a challenge in years. I would like to join this challenge. I need something to help keep my hands out of my hair. I am doing my braids tonight and will post once I am done!



I actually liked how they turned out! I have never braided my own hair before


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2012)

twilight80 said:


> I actually liked how they turned out! I have never braided my own hair before


 
Great job on the braids! How did you get them from sticking out?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2012)

manter26, yorkpatties, lamana211, shelli4018

Thanks so Much!! I really took my time.


----------



## twilight80 (Jun 19, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Great job on the braids! How did you get them from sticking out?



Nothing really, just did smaller braids and braided down. I sprayed each section with a mixture that I made (water, coconut oil and conditioner).  I'm in transitioning stage as well. I did my daughter's, who is 5 with all natural hair, and hers stayed down too so it may have something to do with the oil/conditioner mix.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cowashing my minis today with Giovanni Tea Tree condish and Natures Gate Moisturizing Aloe condish


----------



## Guinan (Jun 20, 2012)

Just finished working out and my minis are still holding up even w/ the sweat. I've been wearing a head band so that my edges could say down.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 21, 2012)

My starting pics as of this Monday 6/18:


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 21, 2012)

Saturday will be 2 weeks for me. 2 more weeks & I'm going to get them redone. Still loving them. Cowashing when I feel like it - usually at least 3-4 times a week. Sometimes I'll just wet it in the shower & keep it moving. If I'm feeling extra, I'll dilute some AOHR as a LI since I'm out of my Oyin Honey Hemp.

& if I'm feeling lazy, I'll simply moisturize with my Oyin J&B. Nightly I'm alternating growth aids, moisturizing & baggying. I love my mini braids!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 21, 2012)

I love lurking in this thread. I wish I had the patience to put mini braids in my hair.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 21, 2012)

FoxxyLocs
LAWWWDDD your hair is beautiful!!!

But can I hold my spot for sometime in july? I'm wearing a wig right now and july is my last few weeks in school for the summer...and finals week I want to not worry about what going on with my head much. Plus I was gonna do this anywaysss.... Here's some pics of my mini braids from earlier this year


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 22, 2012)

Nubenap22 - Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Tangles (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone ive been lurking in this thread since it was started.  I have a question though..Does everyone hide their minis or wear them out?  People seem to look at me in the strangest ways when I wear them out which is all the time.  I think they're cute..I'm gonna try to post a pic (they're on my cell).  They are not super short nor are they super long..they brush the top of my shoulders.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tangles said:
			
		

> Hi everyone ive been lurking in this thread since it was started.  I have a question though..Does everyone hide their minis or wear them out?  People seem to look at me in the strangest ways when I wear them out which is all the time.  I think they're cute..I'm gonna try to post a pic (they're on my cell).  They are not super short nor are they super long..they brush the top of my shoulders.



Right now im hiding mine because im wiggin it til bsl but I plan on wearing minis forever


----------



## Guinan (Jun 23, 2012)

Tangles, I've been keeping them under a wig b/c mines r frizzy but I have worn then out & they r great for when u workout


----------



## Tangles (Jun 23, 2012)

[USER=155092]lamaria211 and pelohello thank you for your responses...I'm in hair heaven with theses minis...they have been cowashed, shampooed, moisturized etc but the fuzz is at the base (not much) not the length. I need to post a pix...I'm trying.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just finished DCing in my minis, Giovanni leave in and EVOCO


----------



## manter26 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> FoxxyLocs
> LAWWWDDD your hair is beautiful!!!
> 
> But can I hold my spot for sometime in july? I'm wearing a wig right now and july is my last few weeks in school for the summer...and finals week I want to not worry about what going on with my head much. Plus I was gonna do this anywaysss.... Here's some pics of my mini braids from earlier this year



Oh...so beautiful! Can't wait to see your next set.



Tangles said:


> Hi everyone ive been lurking in this thread since it was started.  I have a question though..Does everyone hide their minis or wear them out?  People seem to look at me in the strangest ways when I wear them out which is all the time.  I think they're cute..I'm gonna try to post a pic (they're on my cell).  They are not super short nor are they super long..they brush the top of my shoulders.



I've always worn mine out. I figure I can wear a wig if I get bored this time around because I have a really nice human lace front that hasn't gotten much use. I'm not bored at all actually. I really love my hair like this.

People tend to stare at my hair too. If I say "hi" they'll ask me a question- how does it get like that?, etc... and I'll answer. It's usually just curiosity. I had a cashier at Publix stand there with my change securely clasped in her hand, staring at my hair. Finally she asked what was in it. I explained that I was wearing yarn braids at the time....


----------



## manter26 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry ladies, I've been so busy with the blog. Thanks for keeping us updated. Here's my growth from this week:






source

I trimmed this week because I want to stick with my schedule of trimming at every change in season. I did it braid by braid and took about 3 days. I cut off ssk and splits for the braids I could hold out in front of me and examine. I cut a tiny amount- maybe a 1/4th of a cm.

I'll be back to post some pics of style for shorter braids.

HHJ everyone!


----------



## Tangles (Jun 23, 2012)

These are my mini braids.   Normally I don't worry too much about what others think of my hair but the reactions have me stumped. Trust me my hair has looked worst.
 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155953&stc=1&d=1340497035


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tangles said:
			
		

> These are my mini braids.   Normally I don't worry too much about what others think of my hair but the reactions have me stumped. Trust me my hair has looked worst.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155953&stc=1&d=1340497035



Very nice your hair looks the same length as mine, thickness too


----------



## Tangles (Jun 24, 2012)

manter26 I went back to look at your short minis and they were cute too so um yea i see why you've always worn them out.  I guess I'm officially joining this challenge since 1. Love my minis 2. I've invaded the thread 3. I know how to posts pics..yay!!


----------



## Tangles (Jun 24, 2012)

lamaria211 Thanks ..that pic was taken a day or two after I finished.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 24, 2012)

Tangles, your minis are very nice. I wish I could wear mine's down.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 24, 2012)

I had my mother cornrow my hair yesterday, so I plan on taking out each cornrow at a time to work on my minis. This way I don't feel pressure to complete them all in one day, my hair will stay flat under my wig for work, and my parts are already neat. Win! This is the first time I'll be doing my entire head in minis. I plan to start tonight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish my mom lived close enough to still do my hair she's an excellent braider, she used to put me n my sister's name in our hair and I got a long name


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 24, 2012)

Will you guys hold it against me if I take mine out 3 days shy of 3 weeks? I have some events this weekend & really would like a fresh do. I'm going to probably do a cornrowed or flat twisted do & keep it in for 2 weeks if it'll hold up that long & then I'm back into the mini braids. 

The babyshower I was supposed to go to in August has been postponed b/c the mommy-to-be is in the hospital maybe until the baby is born. So if we have to wait until the baby is born in October, I'll be in mini braids until they have a post-birth shower.

My hair is unraveling in the nape & around the edges where my hair is super fine & silky. 3 weeks will probably be the max that I keep each set. Do y'all think that is too much manipulation or do I need to take breaks in between? TIA...


----------



## manter26 (Jun 24, 2012)

^ I think taking a break is a good idea... The only time I don't take breaks is when I take each braid out and re-braid immediately.

~~~~~~~~~

Here's the first style in my series of styles for short mini braids: the milkmaid  braid






I have a full post on it on my Mini Braid site. 

If your hair is around ear length, you can do two rows of cornrows instead of one.

I'm also running a giveaway where 3 people will get a copy of the ebook. See my blogspot for details.


----------



## Tangles (Jun 24, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Tangles, your minis are very nice. I wish I could wear mine's down.



Thank you...Your minis are nice too I'll be glad when mine looks like manter26, so I can do some different styles.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 25, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Will you guys hold it against me if I take mine out 3 days shy of 3 weeks? I have some events this weekend & really would like a fresh do. I'm going to probably do a cornrowed or flat twisted do & keep it in for 2 weeks if it'll hold up that long & then I'm back into the mini braids.
> 
> The babyshower I was supposed to go to in August has been postponed b/c the mommy-to-be is in the hospital maybe until the baby is born. So if we have to wait until the baby is born in October, I'll be in mini braids until they have a post-birth shower.
> 
> My hair is unraveling in the nape & around the edges where my hair is super fine & silky. 3 weeks will probably be the max that I keep each set. Do y'all think that is too much manipulation or do I need to take breaks in between? TIA...


 

We won't hold it against you! I take mines out every 2weeks in order to DC and wash my hair. B/c my hair is texturized, I think they will unravel once water hits it.


----------



## nisha98 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got some braids done yesterday. I hope to keep them in for 3 weeks but I'm going on vacation so I hope they can hold up to the pool and beach. I am terrible at taking my own pictures (I don't know how you ladies get such good results) but here is my pitiful attempt.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 25, 2012)

nisha98 said:


> I got some braids done yesterday. I hope to keep them in for 3 weeks but I'm going on vacation so I hope they can hold up to the pool and beach. I am terrible at taking my own pictures (I don't know how you ladies get such good results) but here is my pitiful attempt.



Looks great Nisha. Welcome!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 25, 2012)

I went ahead & DCed last night since I'm planning on taking my braids out Wednesday. I mixed GSO, EVCO, AV & honey with AOHR. I left it on overnight. My hair was shiny & super moisturized. Off to apply some MN to my scalp.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 26, 2012)

Sunday, too tired to put in braids after day long picnic. 
Monday, friend came over for dinner and a movie. 

I am scared these minis might never go in 

I gotta get it together tomorrow and start this project!


----------



## NaeChail (Jun 26, 2012)

Just checking in. I did two sections of my hair over and lord...my arms, my poor arms lol. But I'm still loving my braids. It's been about a month. I was going for six weeks but I think I need to wash and do a thorough DC because it is HOT here and my hair and this weather aren't getting along. Will post pics of my next set. 

I think I'll do an official length check every two or three sets of braids...(8 to 12 wks). Maybe. Idk lol.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone use aphogee on their braids?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes I spray my braids with aphogee provitamin leave in to moisturize. But if I felt the need to use my Aphogee 2min I wouldnt hesitate while in minishth


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm trying to get on it.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 27, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> Does anyone use aphogee on their braids?



I meant to post about protein...your post reminded me... (short answer is yes)

I decided at the end of last yr that I needed to trim more often and on a schedule. The moon phases/cutting on a solstice was the plan. So this summer solstice I went through each and every braid, trimmed a tiny bit from the ends and  search and destroyed the last couple inches of my hair. I was certain I got about 90% of my splits. 

So...the very next week I looked at my ends and I had more splits...le sigh. My plan now is to use protein about once a week and see how my ends do with that. I used Motions CPR this time around but I'll switch back to ApHogee 2 min when the Motions is finished. 

I've used protein before and will just do it more often. I still don't DC. But I don't use a moisturizing DC ever anyway, just cholesterol.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 27, 2012)

I started taking out my braids around 8 this evening. I still have a small section in the crown left but I'm tired. Whew, this takedown is a process. I'm going to henna & DC tomorrow & get my hair done on Thursday. After this do is old, I'm really thinking about braiding my hair myself this time. I think I can...


----------



## manter26 (Jun 27, 2012)

yorkpatties said:


> I'm trying to get on it.



Looks good so far. I've noticed this pattern is how Longhairdontcare from YT does her braids. I tried it once and it was awkward on me, but it seems faster for larger plaits.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had these in for about 4 weeks. I'll keep them in for at least 4 more. I have anywhere from 1/4" to 1/2" of growth. More details here.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ive been in mine since june 6th I think was planing on doing them again in another 2 weeks they're really fuzzy ill do a better job next time with making them nice and tight.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 1, 2012)

Washed this morning with Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo, then used the Giovanni smooth as silk xtreme protein treatment, washed that out and deep conditioned with the Beautiful textures rapid repair deep conditioner...washed that out and rinsed with tea tree oil, acv and cool water. Oiled my scalp with nature's blessing grease and added some castor oil. used the qhemet amla and oilve heavy cream to moisturize and sealed with oilve and honey hydrating balm

I didnt' use steam but I may wash again on wed and deep condition with steam


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 1, 2012)

Moisturized my mins with QB BRBC then sealed with JBCO


----------



## manter26 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll post these here too. My July 4th hairstyle. Flat twisted bangs and side ponytail (using a banana clip). My loose hair doesn't fit into a regular banana clip so I'm glad I get to use them on my braids. I'm still editing pics for a blog post on this style but iphone pics will have to do for now....











Today is the last day for my ebook giveaway- detailed on the blog: theminibraidmethod.blogspot.com


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have about 1/4" of new growth so far, one more week and im redoing them


----------



## Guinan (Jul 2, 2012)

I took my minis out. I had some new growth but lots of shedding. I plan on putting the minis back in around Oct/Nov.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally finished my minis Friday afternoon after work. Wore a Panama hat out in the evening to hide them because some were stretched more than others since the middle section had just been completed. 

After a day at the beach and cowashing with Aussie Moist, shrinkage set in and they all appeared even. Once out of the shower I apply Kinky Curly Perfectly Polished Nourishing Hair Oil and I am good to go. Invested in a few Sue Maesta headbands and these mini braids are my new favorite hairstyle this summer.  Glad to have some time off from work so I won't be rocking my (work) wig for a little while.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to have my minis done next week. I can't wait


----------



## manter26 (Jul 2, 2012)

LunadeMiel said:


> I'm going to have my minis done next week. I can't wait



   Can't wait to see what they look like on long hair!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

My dh left me up so I decided to coconut oil my minis. Im so amazed with my newgrowth. Thanks so much manter26 it may seem trivial to some but these minis totally saved me (my hair)


----------



## manter26 (Jul 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> My dh left me up so I decided to coconut oil my minis. Im so amazed with my newgrowth. Thanks so much manter26 it may seem trivial to some but these minis totally saved me (my hair)



That's great to hear.  It's not trivial at all. I'm glad you found something that works.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ill be taking out my minis tomorrow then redoing them sat or sun


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 6, 2012)

I couldn't let go of the minis so I got half minis, half cornrows last Thursday. The cornrows are already fuzzy as heck but I'm going to get them redone next week. The minis are so small that I don't know when I'll feel like taking them out. I know I'm going to keep them for at least a month. 

I'm sooo enjoying my hair now!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

So I lost a.sh*t load of hair.taking puty minis grrrr is this normal???


----------



## manter26 (Jul 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> So I lost a.sh*t load of hair.taking puty minis grrrr is this normal???



How long were they in? Braids trap shed hair so there's usually a ton caught in them during take down. Shed hair is normal, breakage is not.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> How long were they in? Braids trap shed hair so there's usually a ton caught in them during take down. Shed hair is normal, breakage is not.



About 5weeks it was like 2 golf balls in size I saw a lot of white bulbs


----------



## manter26 (Jul 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> About 5weeks it was like 2 golf balls in size I saw a lot of white bulbs



That's normal. As long as they were shed there's nothing to worry about. It just looks like a lot of hair because usually those are lost at the rate of 100 per day and not collected. You should watch this YT vid from a member here. She kept box braid extensions in for 5 months. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoE66lKjWuo


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2012)

LAMARia that's normal. I had alot of shed hairs too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> LAMARia that's normal. I had alot of shed hairs too.



Thanks cause I thought I was gonna be bald but my hair is really thick


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> That's normal. As long as they were shed there's nothing to worry about. It just looks like a lot of hair because usually those are lost at the rate of 100 per day and not collected. You should watch this YT vid from a member here. She kept box braid extensions in for 5 months. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoE66lKjWuo



Thanks 4 the video


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 7, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks cause I thought I was gonna be bald but my hair is really thick



lamaria211
I think the more hair you have (density), the more you'll shed. I, too, have alot of hair but surprisingly I didn't lose alot when I took mine down. However, I only had mine in a few days shy of 3 weeks. I also take Fo-ti root daily. Supposedly it can lengthen your growth cycle (as well as slow down the graying process) so I'm thinking that it might be helping with my shed hairs. Just a thought...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> I think the more hair you have (density), the more you'll shed. I, too, have alot of hair but surprisingly I didn't lose alot when I took mine down. However, I only had mine in a few days shy of 3 weeks. I also take Fo-ti root daily. Supposedly it can lengthen your growth cycle (as well as slow down the graying process) so I'm thinking that it might be helping with my shed hairs. Just a thought...



Im not someone who looses 100 strands a day maybe 5 on a bad day so to see all that hair was scarey to me. But I am still suffereing thru a lil PP shedding still so im guessing that had alot to do with it. I may have to open my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. Now I,feel like I have to grow all that hair back


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey ladies. Just wanted to share that I have been using the JBCO Hair Food Pomade to seal & it works very well. I'm hoping that the JBCO in it will help my ends remain thick/full.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how to make some changes to my new website but I've finally posted my update pics from my 5th week- July 5th. 






I'm going to use a sulphur mix this month and see if I get more growth than I had over the past 4 weeks. Right now I can stick my finger through the base of most of my braids.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi ladies...I've been lurking this thread and y'all inspired my to try braids on my relaxed hair...I plan on keeping them in for 2 weeks but I was wondering how you wash your hair in your braids... Normally I prepoo, shampoo, condition and deep condition but can I do this on braids? Thanks so much in advance...HHG


----------



## manter26 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Hi ladies...I've been lurking this thread and y'all inspired my to try braids on my relaxed hair...I plan on keeping them in for 2 weeks but I was wondering how you wash your hair in your braids... Normally I prepoo, shampoo, condition and deep condition but can I do this on braids? Thanks so much in advance...HHG



Mjon912
I just cowash normally and make sure I don't disturb the directions of the braids. I always smooth product and squeeze in a downward direction. I try not to disturb my roots either. I gently massage the roots to get them clean.

Since your hair is relaxed and will probably unravel, try tying the ends of them together with a hair tie. Group the mini braids into 4 or more sections, secured at the ends and don't undo it until it's dry. 

Or you can just skip what you usually do and just use a daily moisturizer/leave in. I don't think you'll have a problem not washing & dc'ing since it's only 2 weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Reinstalling my minis today


----------



## yorkpatties (Jul 9, 2012)

I am finding myself re-braiding braids that have too much loose hair surrounding them or braids just looking otherwise frizzy. I won't be able to take a dramatic new growth photo since I'm trying to keep them fresh looking all the way throughout.


----------



## Tangles (Jul 9, 2012)

yorkpatties said:


> I am finding myself re-braiding braids that have too much loose hair surrounding them or braids just looking otherwise frizzy. I won't be able to take a dramatic new growth photo since I'm trying to keep them fresh looking all the way throughout.



See this is my issue too! My fuzz/loose hair is mainly at the base of my braids so I'm constantly redoing braids. Thinking about transitioning my minis to extensions (unbraiding then rebraiding with extension hair) since the parts are already there....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Minis in im gonna keep these for 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 9, 2012)

When does the challenge actually end?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Minis in im gonna keep these for 4 or 5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 158991


 
Luving those minis! You did a great job. I miss mines


----------



## Guinan (Jul 9, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Hi ladies...I've been lurking this thread and y'all inspired my to try braids on my relaxed hair...I plan on keeping them in for 2 weeks but I was wondering how you wash your hair in your braids... Normally I prepoo, shampoo, condition and deep condition but can I do this on braids? Thanks so much in advance...HHG


 

I have relaxed hair too. When I installed my minis I was 8mths post. I didn't co-wash them though, so I only kept them in for 2wks then I would dc,cowash and re-install & keep in for another 2wks. I probably could have co-washed them since I was so many mths post. If you go to my albums you can see the end results. To keep mines from unraveling, I used ampro bees wax. 

Good Luck & please post pics.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 9, 2012)

JassyMo said:


> When does the challenge actually end?



There's no set end date. Probably some time in August...but if there's some interest I can start a fall challenge.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd like to join!!! I've been in my braids since June 29th and am still rocking them. I washed and conditioned, a little leave in and olive ampro gel (I had a sample) and it turned out well.

My braid Regimen:
wash and condition when my hair feels crunchy (built up product)
moisturize in the morning and night
satin scarf at night
I'm into twisting them up with a banana clip right now and I love it!
Will definitely DC once a month in or out of braids
dusting my fine ends every month or two

Will post pics as soon as I learn how lol


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll get better pics but here is what I have on hand


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 10, 2012)

Joining! Just finished these today.












My plan is to cowash once a week. Wash with my shampoo mix every 2-3 weeks if I feel necessary. I am going to use my crisco mix to seal in my moisture and spray with some water or aloe vera juice as needed. I plan to leave these in for 2 months (LOL we will see). I blew out my hair and shaped it up. Cut about 1-2.5 inches (layers) total. I am above APL now  I'll be back shortly though.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome guys, thanks for joining. 



JassyMo said:


> I'll get better pics but here is what I have on hand



Very nice!



BraunSugar said:


> Joining! Just finished these today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest your braids might not last that long because they aren't braided very tight. Just be gentle with them, maybe wash in larger braids or banded ponytails to prevent frizzing.

They look nice though.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 10, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Welcome guys, thanks for joining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! My history with braids has always been that the part between my new growth and the braid will mat together if I do them tightly. I have to braid them loose or else I lose way more hair than the shedded hair. I will try what you said about washing in larger braids to see if that helps me. If they do last a monthish then I'll be happy. I usually only make it a couple weeks in protective styles before I want to quit Lol


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Thank you! My history with braids has always been that the part between my new growth and the braid will mat together if I do them tightly. I have to braid them loose or else I lose way more hair than the shedded hair. I will try what you said about washing in larger braids to see if that helps me. If they do last a monthish then I'll be happy. I usually only make it a couple weeks in protective styles before I want to quit Lol



The length of the braid itself should be tight, not necessarily the roots. They should last at least a month if you don't mind a little fuzz.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are my mini-braids upon completion. I decided to join the challenge, but forgot to update the thread. I started braiding on June 4th (the back), and finally finished everything on June 11. 

So my braids have been in for four weeks. I will take new pics tomorrow to show my roots

I will also practice my picture resizing skills tomorrow


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 10, 2012)

You ladies rock! Thanks so much for the advice pelohello and manter26 as well as all of the lovely pictures everyone has posted! HHG


----------



## Rufigirl (Jul 10, 2012)

how do you keep you hair from locking, did this on my daughter's hair she almost killed me when some were already locking


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job JassyMo and BraunSugar


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Miss_Luna said:
			
		

> Here are my mini-braids upon completion. I decided to join the challenge, but forgot to update the thread. I started braiding on June 4th (the back), and finally finished everything on June 11.
> 
> So my braids have been in for four weeks. I will take new pics tomorrow to show my roots
> 
> I will also practice my picture resizing skills tomorrow



Lovely braids


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rufigirl said:
			
		

> how do you keep you hair from locking, did this on my daughter's hair she almost killed me when some were already locking



How long did you leave them in?


----------



## Rufigirl (Jul 10, 2012)

lamaria211 for 4 weeks


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rufigirl said:
			
		

> lamaria211 for 4 weeks



Was there a lot of matting? If so that is the result of loose hairs I would suggest you make the braids tighter not from the root just the braud itself.
manter26 is the expert she can help further if you have more questionshth


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Great job JassyMo and BraunSugar



Thank you!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Was there a lot of matting? If so that is the result of loose hairs I would suggest you make the braids tighter not from the root just the braud itself.
> manter26 is the expert she can help further if you have more questionshth





Rufigirl

Make sure you are moisturizing and sealing or cowashing often. Tighter textures, especially, need a lot of moisture. For my niece (4b/4c) hair I spray with an aloe vera & water mix then coat with Kinky Kurly Knot Today. If you don't have that there, any softening leave in will do.

Honestly, I've never experienced any matting or knotting on my hair or on anyone else's hair. This is my nieces 4b/c hair after almost 4 weeks of braids. I took it out with no product it came undone with no problem. I actually tried to loc my hair and after 3 months of being extra careful- no conditioning, etc- it still came undone when it got wet. 






taking them out





putting them in/texture shot (a little stretched here)-shrinks to 1 or 2"

If you run into problems while undoing, spray the tangled area with a conditioner water mix or an oil mix for some slip.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 10, 2012)

On the matting topic:
This is why I love the minis sans the extensions. I used to wear micros in the past & I always got that build up around the base of the braid & I would lose alot of hair during the takedown. Without the extensions, I can oil my hair & co wash often & I don't have any build up issues. 

My hair is softer in my nape area so I have unraveling issues back there but def not any matting & this was the area that would matte the worst when I wore micros. 

I didn't take any pics when I got my braids done the last time but it's about time for me to get the cornrows in the front rebraided so I'll make sure I take some pics this time & post.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey you guys, just checking in! Today was a wash day for me, it was not planned ahead but my hair felt crunchy and a little dry which for me means product build up. Soooo....

Last night I oiled my braids with Vatika hair oil and left on over night.
This morning I rinsed it out and washed with Kinky Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
After shampooing I conditioned with MyHoneyChild peppermint conditioner and left on for about 5min while I finished showering.
After rinsing I sprayed my damp hair with MHC herbal cocktail and sealed with coconut oil and MHC coconut milk. 
The ends of my hair that was left already curled up from the water and products but I also added a little aloe vera gel solely to the ends.
I made sure to oil my scalp this time and I did so with MHC organic oil (idk the exact name off the top of my head)
And for the final touches I put a very small amount of MHC hemp butter on my edges and put all my hair in a banana clip w/ a flower thingy and let it air dry as I went along with my day. 

Oh and the little white spot in the front where my edges are is just the Hemp butter, it didnt dry yet.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually tried to loc my hair and after 3 months of being extra careful- no conditioning, etc- it still came undone when it got wet. 

I tried locing my hair as well for two months and as soon as i washed it, it was like I never had them in, humph. I did notice the growth though... maybe coils can be a good protective style as well if not worn too long.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dont lynch me :sandm: I know I hadn't gotten back to y'all about posting so heres a few!!! I've only had them in for about 5 days plus I got a trim almost 10 days ago so I'm ready for this challenge!!

Routine I'm going to use/have used: 
>Every other day I use moe grow (made it myself)
>Moisture spray ( aloe vera mix) 
> As needed entwine couture hydrating butter on the ends (trying to keep my retention up)
>Sealing as needed
>Bunning them day and night
>Wash and or co-wash (aussie moist) as needed

I'm also taking hairfinity nightly and massaging my scalp whenever I apply my oils for a few minutes. I'm hoping to keep this routine up till it gets cool here in Florida then I dunno what I'll do 

**Side note: When I'm done with my moe grow I'm switching it up to HGTE

Pic 2- Showing my layers from a while back   I can't wait till they grow in more


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

JassyMo said:


> I actually tried to loc my hair and after 3 months of being extra careful- no conditioning, etc- it still came undone when it got wet.
> 
> I tried locing my hair as well for two months and as soon as i washed it, it was like I never had them in, humph. I did notice the growth though... maybe coils can be a good protective style as well if not worn too long.



yep. This is why when people say "my hair mattes, locs, dreads, etc from xyz style" I always think do you know how hard it is to get hair to loc. At least with me it just wasn't happening so I gave up and moved on. I only had one loc started and it was hard to section that part off and keep it dry while maintaining the rest of my hair.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

JassyMo said:


> Hey you guys, just checking in! Today was a wash day for me, it was not planned ahead but my hair felt crunchy and a little dry which for me means product build up. Soooo....
> 
> Last night I oiled my braids with Vatika hair oil and left on over night.
> This morning I rinsed it out and washed with Kinky Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
> ...



Nice! I'm kinda jealous of those edges.



Nubenap22 said:


> Dont lynch me :sandm: I know I hadn't gotten back to y'all about posting so heres a few!!! I've only had them in for about 5 days plus I got a trim almost 10 days ago so I'm ready for this challenge!!
> 
> Routine I'm going to use/have used:
> >Every other day I use moe grow (made it myself)
> ...



Your braids remind me of my sister's hair. Did you have them in cornrows to get the waves? Very nice.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> On the matting topic:
> This is why I love the minis sans the extensions. I used to wear micros in the past & I always got that build up around the base of the braid & I would lose alot of hair during the takedown. Without the extensions, I can oil my hair & co wash often & I don't have any build up issues.
> 
> My hair is softer in my nape area so I have unraveling issues back there but def not any matting & this was the area that would matte the worst when I wore micros.
> ...



Ditto. I also use a product that deep cleans and keep my hair free of build up. I use Home Health's Hairever Cleansing Scalp Treatment. It does a great job of cutting through buildup, especially oils which don't rinse clean from cowashing only.






iherb
iherb code for $5 off first order is EKI823

amazon

I've seen similar products in health food stores. This is the only one I've tried and I like it because it tingles, but I have to dilute it because it's strong. I think a scalp cleanser is a good thing to use if you wear any type of long term protective style.


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 10, 2012)

manter26 lol that's funny my edges are super easy to lay down but their not full either tryna get them there. The braids are helping me to baby them and not pull on them too tight but thanx.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 12, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Nice! I'm kinda jealous of those edges.
> 
> 
> 
> Your braids remind me of my sister's hair. Did you have them in cornrows to get the waves? Very nice.



Nope only but in about 10 braids in over the weekend while I was studying. I hate that my natural hair looks so much thinner with these braids but they're soooo easy with my schedule. I'll try to get my friend to braid the middle smaller next time and to do the brick layer pattern. But I keep them up 95% of the time anyways. 

Oh did I mention that I'll try to keep them in for 5-6 weeks this time?
THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT!!!


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 12, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> Rufigirl
> 
> Make sure you are moisturizing and sealing or cowashing often. Tighter textures, especially, need a lot of moisture. For my niece (4b/4c) hair I spray with an aloe vera & water mix then coat with Kinky Kurly Knot Today. If you don't have that there, any softening leave in will do.
> 
> ...



I have the same pajama pants!! ( I think those r pajama pants, lol)


----------



## JassyMo (Jul 12, 2012)

Checking in: Still in braids... I haven't needed to touch them up or anything like that, washed once since putting them in. Wearing a scarf at night helps maintain them very well w/ hardly no frizz. Here's some pics


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great job JassyMo! Today I sprayed my minis with my 613 replenishing mist then sealed in jojoba oil bunned and done for the day


----------



## tolly (Jul 12, 2012)

I braided my hair yesterday. I want to keep it for 6weeks then redo them one at a time, I hope I can stick to this for a few months. I have just 2inches and it doesn't look good enough to wear out but I am always in scarves so that doesn't matter. I am a bit more relaxed about my hair now. I know I am a slow grower so I am not constantly looking for growth aids. I know which products work better, all it takes for length to accrue is time.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Carmelella said:
			
		

> I have the same pajama pants!! ( I think those r pajama pants, lol)



Yep. Calvin Klein. I live in pj's at home, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FroFab (Jul 12, 2012)

Guess I need to venture over here more often.  I saw @ manter26 's siggy link and put mini braids in about one month ago.  They are holding up pretty well under frequent cowashing.  I dusted the ends of each braid. Couple of weeks ago.  I have no idea when I'll take them out but I think I may redo the first two or three perimeter rows.  Keep up the good work ladies!  I'll lurk and cheer from the sidelines.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2012)

Still loving my minis I keep them moisturized and bunned all day everyday and I have zero problemas


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm planning to cowash this weekend. I've been "hiking" for my daily workouts. My neighborhood has some pretty steep hills so it feels like I'm actually out on a hike LoL. I put my braids up in a ponytail most of the time. I've been moisturizing daily and I seal with my Crisco mix every other day. I have started using Sunny Isle Jamaican Organic Pimento Oil on my edges and scalp. I am hoping it will boost my growth. If not, it def has kept me from having itchy scalp! That's all for my update for now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im washing my minis with Hair One now later i plan on DCing with QH Cholesterol heat for atleast 30mins


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 14, 2012)

Ended up cowashing last night. I wrapped my hair in a microfiber turban and went to bed.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 14, 2012)

The summertime is the only time I don't wear mini-braids!  I rock my afro puffs, jumbo twists, frohawks, etc... Yep, for about 3 mos out of the year I take my hair down and play with it. (In my avatar are my mini-braids curled tightly).

It's braided for the rest of the year out and under wigs. So I'll join you ladies in the fall!!!!


----------



## ezina (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone BSL+ and wear minis? I'm curious to see how it looks like on long hair. Also, I'm trying to figure out how long it would take to braid them on my hair. I have very thick/dense 4a hair, and the mini twist style looks like an excellent protective style for my transitioning hair that I could potentially wear all year round with some breaks. However, I'm not really interested in spending 8+ hours braiding it unless the end result looks spectacular.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey ladies. I got the front of my hair redone yesterday. I had her put in an extra couple of rows of mini braids so the cornrowed section is smaller. She also rebraided some in my nape that had unraveled. 

I think I'm going to keep the front cornrowed until my hair is longer. It gives me a "do" feel & I don't have to curl my braids to feel like I have a hairstyle. Still in love with my minis. This is too easy.

manter26 Thanks for the tip on the scalp cleansing product!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thursday will be week 7 for me. I'm leaning towards taking mine out at week 8. Maybe this will pass but I miss my fro. It's weird going out without my hair all over the place. I feel plainer...if that makes sense. I like smacking people in the face with my hair and I have to get too close to whip them with my braids.   Anyway, I feel like the moment I undo them I'll be overwhelmed with the amount of hair on my head and immediately regret it. I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 17, 2012)

Checking in. I haven't had m hair in my minis since the 6th of this month. I wanted to redo them but ended up starting a new job and have been working 13 hrs or more daily since the 9th. So I'm exhausted. But I'm off this evening and tomorrow so hopefully I can get to this mane if I don't pass out and not wake up until it's time for me to come back to work Thursday loL!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new job NaeChail.
I just used QH Cholesterol on my minis as a moisturizer! My hair is really soft, I plan to CW tomorrow with HE LTR


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok I did NOT get to do my hair because I really just slept through my off time. Anyone in this challenge work 12 hr days?? How are you braiding so that if you aren't finished you're not headed to work looking crazy??


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 19, 2012)

NaeChail said:
			
		

> Ok I did NOT get to do my hair because I really just slept through my off time. Anyone in this challenge work 12 hr days?? How are you braiding so that if you aren't finished you're not headed to work looking crazy??



I work 12 hour day and though I'm not in the challenge I would make a thick u-part in the front and braid that area plus all around the perimeter first.  If your not finished just put it back in a ponytail or bun.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 19, 2012)

I used AR Braid spray and SM curl enhancing smoothie today. Yum


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 19, 2012)

Carmelella said:


> I work 12 hour day and though I'm not in the challenge I would make a thick u-part in the front and braid that area plus all around the perimeter first. If your not finished just put it back in a ponytail or bun.


 
Thank you! Today is a short day for me (9.5 hrs) so when I get home I am going to try this and see how far I get.


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 19, 2012)

One more question...(for now lol), is anyone blowdrying prior to installing instead of airdrying?? I really don't want to use heat but I'm beginning to think because of my schedule constraints I may have to...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 19, 2012)

I always air dry my hair in celies but I wear wigs so I can get away with it


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 19, 2012)

NaeChail said:


> One more question...(for now lol), is anyone blowdrying prior to installing instead of airdrying?? I really don't want to use heat but I'm beginning to think because of my schedule constraints I may have to...



NaeChail 
I don't use heat. I put my hair in twists & then wrap them around my head (bobbypinned to secure) to stretch them while they dry.


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 22, 2012)

So I ended up doing mini's in the back and cornrowing the front for now. It's cute though. But I do plan on finishing this set. The crazy weather has my hair EXTRA dry so I'm going to be baggying this set and paying LOTS of attention to my ends so that I'm retaining length.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

M&S today using SM CES and Vatika oil


----------



## manter26 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just finished doing my sister's hair. I'll use her for tuts on my blog.

I'm working on taking out my mini braids. 






Here's a pic of what it looks like. No build-up, normal shedding, no breakage. I wrote a full post about it here. 

I have no goal date to have these out. I'll wear wigs or scarves in the meantime. I do want to have some still in on the 27th so I can do the final measurement at week 8.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> I just finished doing my sister's hair. I'll use her for tuts on my blog.
> 
> I'm working on taking out my mini braids.
> 
> ...



If you dont mind sharing, Whats your detangling mix??


----------



## manter26 (Jul 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> If you dont mind sharing, Whats your detangling mix??



It was Skala conditioner  and water. I liked the way it kept a creamy consistency even when diluted. I'm all out of my bandwagon stash so I added some Aussie Moist and more water. I'm cutting out cones eventually so I'm trying to use up the old stash of cheapie conditioners.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 22, 2012)

NaeChail said:


> So I ended up doing mini's in the back and cornrowing the front for now. It's cute though. But I do plan on finishing this set. The crazy weather has my hair EXTRA dry so I'm going to be baggying this set and paying LOTS of attention to my ends so that I'm retaining length.



NaeChail - guess we're hairtwins. That's how I'm wearing my hair now. My minis are a few days shy of being 4 weeks old & my cornrows are almost 2 weeks old. I will start my take down soon b/c I'm going out of town for the weekend. I wanted to do something different but I love this style so much I just don't know.



manter26 said:


> It was Skala conditioner  and water. I liked the way it kept a creamy consistency even when diluted. I'm all out of my bandwagon stash so I added some Aussie Moist and more water. I'm cutting out cones eventually so I'm trying to use up the old stash of cheapie conditioners.



manter26 I gave away alot of Skala recently. I used to love it when I had chemicals but since I'm on a cone free mission as a natural it didn't fit into my routine. I had several jars of the Fruit Cocktail, Aloe & Ceramides DC mask left.

On another note, I recently purchased a liter of Oyin Honey hemp. Currently I'm mixing it w/my Giovanni LI just to use the Giovanni up. Once the Giovanni is finished, I will be using the Oyin exclusively (CWing, DCing & as a LI). Since I henna once a month when I do my take down, I'm just going to use Komaza's olive oil DC for my extra moisturizing DC.

I want to keep my products to a minimum if possible. I'm trying to stick to what works & not add much. 

Just curious, but does anyone know what they're spending monthly on products?


----------



## manter26 (Jul 23, 2012)

^I don't buy much. I'm not a wasteful person. I have to finish stuff. In the past 3 months I think I bought 1 jar of LeKair for $1.93. I am however, about to go crazy at Sally's. I'm kinda scared to look at my cart. I have a gift certificate but I know I've spent over the $15 I have on it.

Only when I finish one product, will I buy another...and I have no need or urge to run out and get something. If I pass by something I've researched, I might pick it up.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 23, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> NaeChail - guess we're hairtwins. That's how I'm wearing my hair now. My minis are a few days shy of being 4 weeks old & my cornrows are almost 2 weeks old. I will start my take down soon b/c I'm going out of town for the weekend. I wanted to do something different but I love this style so much I just don't know.
> 
> manter26 I gave away alot of Skala recently. I used to love it when I had chemicals but since I'm on a cone free mission as a natural it didn't fit into my routine. I had several jars of the Fruit Cocktail, Aloe & Ceramides DC mask left.
> 
> ...



What im spending . I could answer you but im to embarrassed
But I have not bought anything in a whole month and I will continue to not buy until ive used 75% of my stash


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 23, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @NaeChail - guess we're hairtwins. That's how I'm wearing my hair now. My minis are a few days shy of being 4 weeks old & my cornrows are almost 2 weeks old. I will start my take down soon b/c I'm going out of town for the weekend. I wanted to do something different but I love this style so much I just don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey twin lol! 

And I'm not spending much of anything which is AMAZEBALLS for me lol . My lil broke self spends entirely too much on hair products. But since wearing my minis, I haven't bought anything. Using the products I already have.


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 23, 2012)

Funny story about that too...so I usually do buy tons of products and have been known to run trhough BSS weave regularly lol. So I had my copy of the ebook and I hadn't printed it until 2 days ago (I'd peek at it on my ipad). My car was in the shop and I'd borrowed my bf's car and I had it with me and left it on the seat when I got out. So last night he pops in the room like "Aha!" I was like erplexed "whaaat?" He goes "That's what you been up to!" and holds up the printed copy of the book! He read it!!! I thought it was cute lol.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jul 24, 2012)

Checking in:

My minis have done well my entire 2 week vacay from work. So glad they were in prior to my break! I kept is so simple; lots of rinsing/cowashing and sealing with oil, shaking and done. I am not using any growth aids, no hair supplements, but I was spraying my braids with a combination of chamomile tea and lemon juice before talking my daily walks to the promenade during my vacay. I didn't notice any color changes until I began to look at the braids I'd take down to re-braid. I was surprised at the lightened color because it's not too noticeable in the braids or with moist hair; I was rinsing two times a day in the shower and sealing with kinky curly's hair oil. The frequent rinsing and no stretching made my ends really curl up and most people thought I had twists in and a few thought I was in the process of locking my hair. My hair is neck length but the shrinkage from the rinsing made my braids look a lot shorter. I would just plop on a Sue Maesta headband, put on my hoops and bounce. Got a lot of compliments too, a lot. That surprised me  I'm not trying to make my hair look like anything other than whatever the hell it wants to look like right now. Back to work now and the minis are working under my wig too. As much as I used to wear box braids and micros years ago I wish I had tried them with my natural hair back then. It would have saved me SO much money and stress!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 24, 2012)

Any relaxed ladies doing this and how do you keep your ends from unraveling and I'm talking bout without extensions


----------



## manter26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Any relaxed ladies doing this and how do you keep your ends from unraveling and I'm talking bout without extensions



pelohello is transitioning, I believe she has enough relaxed ends to qualify. She can chime in but she uses a product with wax in it on her ends. 

I've also written an article on preventing unravelling ends on my blog here:
http://minibraidmethod.com/2012/06/how-to-help-my-braids-are-unraveling/


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 25, 2012)

I took my last 2 mini braids in the back out this morning. I had been taking them out since Monday night. I'm going to ask her to make them a little larger this time. They were way too small. It wasn't a problem where my hair is softer because most of them had unraveled about half way. But in the center where my hair is much more coarser, the braids were still braided to the end & it took forever to get them all out. 

I'm going out of town this weekend & I don't know if I'm going to have time to get my hair redone before I leave. If not, I'll have to get it done Tuesday after I get back.

I'm thinking about going to the Oyin store while I'm in Maryland. I love their online vibe.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 25, 2012)

My minis are going on 3 weeks, im shooting for 5 then ill redo them. I cw this morning and sealed with coconut oil now theyre in a bun


----------



## lucy (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this, but the ladies who arent self-braiding, where exactly are you getting them done?  My hair is pretty short, but Id love to try this.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 26, 2012)

lucy said:


> I love this, but the ladies who arent self-braiding, where exactly are you getting them done?  My hair is pretty short, but Id love to try this.



lucy
1st I was going to a girl I found on Craigslist. Then I found a girl in Marshall's. Her daughter's hair was braided so cute. I started talking to her & she agreed to do my hair.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jul 26, 2012)

lucy said:
			
		

> I love this, but the ladies who arent self-braiding, where exactly are you getting them done?  My hair is pretty short, but Id love to try this.



I'm lucky to have a classmate that does it for me. We chill or study and get it done!
For the free or pay for her pedicure (20-30 dollars)

Only because I couldn't...and wouldn't do it myself!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone use twisting creams when doing their minis?


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Jul 27, 2012)

Going to try this this weekend  Will post pics if I successful!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm almost done undoing my braids. I want to go curly girl now. I just found out my precious LeKair Cholesterol is CG approved. Anything I have left with cones, I'll just use when flat ironing. My final decision was made when I read that the cones in conditioners are similar to caulking in bathrooms... 

All that to say, I won't put any more braids in this summer. I'm wearing wng's and out styles to see if CG is the way to go.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 31, 2012)

Finished taking all my braids out. Took about 6 days, I think. Here's the run down with pics...

final update from my blog (this was a slow growing area <1" in 8 weeks)






twisted up loose sections as I worked






took all those twists out then finger detangled it all with a mix of conditioner + water





I clarified with suave shampoo then washed again with VO5 sulfate shampoo- I don't usually do a second shampoo but as I mentioned, I'd been using sulphur products and the smell clung to my hair. 

I followed with bentonite clay





then i used giovanni nutrafix to balance out my hair. I rinsed completely. I used tresemme naturals as a styler and diffused to see how it would turn out. I liked it but it was kinda slimey feeling all day. I guess I used way too much. 











That's it for my summer braids! I think I'll go mid-August to mid October but make them a little larger next time. How's everyone else doing?

source


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 31, 2012)

I took my mini braids out in the back last week. It took me a little over a day to take them all out. I ended up not having enough time to get them redone before I went out of town so I kept the cornrows in the front & sported a W&G in the back. 

I took the cornrows out last night & am planning to get my entire head redone in the next couple of days. I truly miss my braids. It is so hard to keep my hair moisturized when it's all out. I don't know what I'm going to do when I finally reach my length goals.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Aug 1, 2012)

will they be a fall/winter challenge?


----------



## manter26 (Aug 1, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> will they be a fall/winter challenge?



Perhaps, I'll have to see what the interest is like for a new challenge.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 1, 2012)

I would luv a winter challenge. I should have enough new growth to participate.


----------



## NaeChail (Aug 1, 2012)

I miss my hair OUT out. But I'm loving the ease of styling in the mini braids...not to mention when I think about how much they're going to help me retain I get excited. I'm torn....


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Aug 1, 2012)

got my mini braids done today hoping they will last until September 1 i paid $80 took two our she a natural hair stylist the back turn out great but the front not so much I wonder if because of the different texture


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna redo my minis in about 2 weeks they look ROUGH!!! But I keep them under a wig so its ok


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 3, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I would luv a winter challenge. I should have enough new growth to participate.



Co-sign … I want to join the challenge, too.  I am planning on installing a set in two weeks.  In the mean while I will continue stalking the thread and hope for a fall challenge.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 3, 2012)

On my way to get my braids redone. I'm definitely in for a winter challenge. Heck, I'm also down for a 2013 challenge. Maybe we can do quarters like the the bootcamp challenges. Minibraiding my way to WL...


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 3, 2012)

Washed n dcd my minis with Hair One and used Silk Elements leave in earlier today. Before I go to bed ill apply a lil more leave in and seal with EVOCO and WGO


----------



## Nubenap22 (Aug 4, 2012)

My min braids are still going strong....ill get 2 more weeks out of these....


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love love love my mins still. Im in the process of taking them out right now (its been 4weeks) only to redo them on the weekend after a good long DC. My hair grows so well using this method


----------



## manter26 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your great feedback ladies! I'm also featuring people on the blog so if you want your pics shown or a little blurb or review, please thank this post or PM me. I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just moisturized and sealed my bigger braids (using wen 613 mist & Vatika oil) I've been taking out my mind and making bigger ones in preparation for a good wash and DC ill redo my minis this weekend


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 8, 2012)

I ended up getting a full head of mini cornrows this time around. Since cornrows only last me a couple of weeks, I'll definitely be getting my minis done when I go back.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Aug 8, 2012)

At last... it is time for this set to end...we've had a great lazy time...Ive got about .5-1 inch growth in only 4 weeks. I mostly stuck to my vitamins and scalp massages.... but I THINK I'll be on a personal hide my hair challenge for the next year. So no more mini braids for awhile.. i just miss my weaves


----------



## Napp (Aug 8, 2012)

i wore my minibraids for 5 weeks. i got nice growth from them but my hair dreaded! it took me a few days and 3 detangling sessions to get the hair free. i dont plan on doing them again mainly because i dont like they way they looked on me. they were so convenient though. if i could pull them off they would be my staple style.
here is what they looked like at 4 weeks










im texlaxed and i rinsed daily and only 1 short braid fell out by my edges.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Napp said:
			
		

> i wore my minibraids for 5 weeks. i got nice growth from them but my hair dreaded! it took me a few days and 3 detangling sessions to get the hair free. i dont plan on doing them again mainly because i dont like they way they looked on me. they were so convenient though. if i could pull them off they would be my staple style.
> here is what they looked like at 4 weeks
> 
> im texlaxed and i rinsed daily and only 1 short braid fell out by my edges.



What did you use to take them out?  My fist takedown was a mess but now I've got the hang of it I use braidspray or scurl to take them out with no issues


----------



## Napp (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> What did you use to take them out?  My fist takedown was a mess but now I've got the hang of it I use braidspray or scurl to take them out with no issues


 i started to take thwem down with conditioner but once i noticed that was making it worse i took them out on bare hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Napp said:
			
		

> i started to take thwem down with conditioner but once i noticed that was making it worse i took them out on bare hair.



The first time I used conditioner to and that was my mistake all I needed was a tiny bit of moisture not that much. This time I lost 3x less the hair as last time too. Its all trial and error so don't give up yet it gets easier


----------



## jprayze (Aug 10, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> got my mini braids done today hoping they will last until September 1 i paid $80 took two our she a natural hair stylist the back turn out great but the front not so much I wonder if because of the different texture


 
ladyscorpian14 whats your hair type?


----------



## jprayze (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm on here trying to figure out how my 3b/3c natural hair in mini braids.  It's kinda fine and no so thick and I'm hoping it will look ok  Anyone with similar hair type have pics or suggestions?


----------



## manter26 (Aug 11, 2012)

^^bumping for you.

You could always put in 3-4 braids and see how they turn out. I think you'd be fine (density and texture-wise) if you planned to wear them up.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hey everyone, I'm on here trying to figure out how my 3b/3c natural hair in mini braids.  It's kinda fine and no so thick and I'm hoping it will look ok  Anyone with similar hair type have pics or suggestions?



jprayze, i was going to ask if anyone with 3b/c hair can hold these mini braids.  I hate having this texture only can't hold any styles, i had cornrow today but had to put rubber bands on the ends to hold them.  

manter26, love your mini's


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ill be redoing my minis today gonna use SM CES and maybe some E QP Mango Butter if my CES runs out before I'm done


----------



## jprayze (Aug 13, 2012)

Ltown said:


> @jprayze, i was going to ask if anyone with 3b/c hair can hold these mini braids. I hate having this texture only can't hold any styles, i had cornrow today but had to put rubber bands on the ends to hold them.
> 
> @manter26, love your mini's


 
So this is how they turned out!  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16599181&postcount=4805

I went to the braid shop.  The kept asking me did I want more hair.  Then All the braiders wanted to give it a try!  They actually tied thread on the bottom of some of my braids to hold them in.  Some of them are starting to unravel and I was able to rebraid them.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 13, 2012)

^ looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 13, 2012)

My minis are Finally done before bed ill spritz with wen 613 Replenishing mist, bun and tied em down


----------



## manter26 (Aug 14, 2012)

PrettyDimples just put in some mini braids. Her hair is longer than mine but I probably have about 4 times as much hair as her. It only took her 7 hrs. Her braids look smaller than mine but the parts might be the same. It looks great on her and we do them pretty much the same way. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs31twQZ8ic


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 14, 2012)

I redid my minis the other day and I really want them to last me a good 6 weeks this time so I'm gonna cut out my midweek CoWashes and just do my once a week wash n DC


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

manter26 how often do you wash and or CW? TIA


----------



## manter26 (Aug 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> manter26 how often do you wash and or CW? TIA



I don't keep a schedule while in braids, if my hair needs something, I do it. With loose hair I DC every Saturday and that's the only thing I do regularly. 

Over the last 8 weeks in braids I probably cowashed between 1-3 times a week. I shampooed twice total I think with a sulfate free shampoo. That was only because I used an oil and sulphur mix that needed to be cleansed. 

I used a very light organic conditioner most times but I noticed lots of splits so I used protein maybe 3 times in 8 weeks. I need a lot of protein because my hair is fine and porous.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 17, 2012)

manter26 when you say that you use protein......how do.you use it? in what form? 

When I am in braids I cowash daily and althougj my hair is moisturized I think I need more protein to combat the loss of hair that I get when detangling


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

MegaTek and GPB work great on my hair. While Aphogee products make my hair hard. I've also used an egg which worked nicely


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 17, 2012)

I've finally started (Wednesday) braiding my hair.  I've got a few more sections to do before I am done.  I will post pics after.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 17, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> manter26 when you say that you use protein......how do.you use it? in what form?
> 
> When I am in braids I cowash daily and althougj my hair is moisturized I think I need more protein to combat the loss of hair that I get when detangling



I used Motions CPR once then Aphogee 2 min the other times.


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 17, 2012)

I stay stalkin' this thread!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dcing my minis overnight tonight


----------



## manter26 (Aug 19, 2012)

edited..........

thanks ladies


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just went o didn't see any pics


----------



## yorkpatties (Aug 20, 2012)

The slideshow works just fine now. I am using Chrome for Mac.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I just went o didn't see any pics





yorkpatties said:


> The slideshow works just fine now. I am using Chrome for Mac.



Thank you both!!!

It took about two weeks to find a functioning plugin. I appreciate you taking the time to give me feedback.


----------



## yorkpatties (Aug 20, 2012)

I re-braided about 65% of my hair today. I was home sick from work so I took advantage of the time on the couch, though I am feeling miserable. I probably could have completed my entire head had I been feeling better. The last time I did them many came out a little sloppy from me stopping mid-braid and re-sectioning the hair to even the length out. There is a right way and a wrong way to do this, and I created a few tangles.  I did a much better job this time around. At night I washed with kinky curly come clean, dc with aussie 3 min miracle, moisturized with avj and kinky curly knot today then sealed with kinky curly perfectly polished oil.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 21, 2012)

My mini's


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 24, 2012)

I just finished putting in my mini braids, can I leave it in for 3 months without taking it out?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 25, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:
			
		

> I just finished putting in my mini braids, can I leave it in for 3 months without taking it out?



For me 6-8 weeks is the Max or ill have tangling issues


----------



## manter26 (Aug 25, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:
			
		

> I just finished putting in my mini braids, can I leave it in for 3 months without taking it out?



That depends on how well you keep them up and how much new growth you have. I would access at 8 weeks and every week thereafter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## manter26 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll start a new thread on Sept 1st for those interested in continuing into fall.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 27, 2012)

manter26 said:


> I'll start a new thread on Sept 1st for those interested in continuing into fall.



Please do. I've been slacking & avoiding getting my hair rebraided. Another challenge is just what I need!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't forget about our new challenge I'm still in my mins 3 weeks strong now


----------



## Miss_Luna (Sep 3, 2012)

I went and got my hair colored, just the front. The stylist used to do my hair when I was relaxed and she was fine, but I'm natural now and she raked through my hair something vicious. I was so afraid of the potential damage that three days later I washed and deep conditioned with Aveda intensive recovery treatment, that name is probably wrong tho, and put in some mini braids. My semester just started anyway and I don't have time to worry about my hair. The first picture is how I wore them to work. The color really adds to the braids.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 3, 2012)

Miss_Luna said:


> I went and got my hair colored, just the front. The stylist used to do my hair when I was relaxed and she was fine, but I'm natural now and she raked through my hair something vicious. I was so afraid of the potential damage that three days later I washed and deep conditioned with Aveda intensive recovery treatment, that name is probably wrong tho, and put in some mini braids. My semester just started anyway and I don't have time to worry about my hair. The first picture is how I wore them to work. The color really adds to the braids.



How much can I pay you to do my next set? Lol


----------



## manter26 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to start a new thread. I'll get one up tomorrow when I'm by the computer. 

I love seeing all the braids. Can't wait to get my next set done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Miss_Luna (Sep 3, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> How much can I pay you to do my next set? Lol


 
Aww, if you were on the East Coast I would definitely braid your hair! lol I like doing hair. 

Completely OT, but, I wanted to go to cosmetology school and my mother quickly shut that dream down and I became a bio major instead lol


----------



## Saga (Sep 3, 2012)

Just installed some mini-braids this weekend. Rocking them under my wig!! ^^


----------



## manter26 (Sep 3, 2012)

New thread for Fall started. Post here => http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16759255

Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------

